# Hockey, 2011.11.12 - Tulsa Oilers v Quad City Mallards



## les_stockton (Nov 13, 2011)

ZK12_18585601_800x533





ZK12_19411301_800x533





ZK12_19535602_800x533


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 13, 2011)

Tighter crops on 2-3 would improve the images. Image one would have worked better as a vertical, and tighter on the back of the helmet.


----------

